# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Acesso à Área de Particulares

## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

De sexta-feira para sábado efectuei o pagamento para acesso à área de particulares por um mês mas ainda não estou a ter acesso...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Quem poderei contactar para activar a permissão de acesso?  :yb665:

----------


## Rui Morais

Boas Artur,fala com o administrador

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Rui,

Foi isso que fiz, enviei MP ao Administrador no próprio dia, mas entretanto ainda não estou a conseguir colocar anúncio na área...  :yb665:

----------


## Abilio Campos

Boa tarde,ainda tem o dvd de recife a venda?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Já estou a conseguir ajuda para o acesso  :SbOk:

----------


## Jorge Simões

Boa noite, estou com um problema na area de particulares, onde e como pagoa a subscrição para poder anunciar?

Obrigado!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Bom dia, Jorge.

Podes fazer a subscrição aqui.

----------


## Jorge Simões

> Bom dia, Jorge.
> 
> Podes fazer a subscrição aqui.


Boa noite, agradeço a ajuda. Mas não consigo pagar a subscrição, aparece a seguinte mensagem: "aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM does not have any paid subscriptions available to which you can subscribe."
Penso estar relacionada de ainda não ser membro identificado, já fiz upload da foto e actualização de dados pessoais.
Vou pedir ao Julio que me conceda a categoria de membro identificado.
Obrigado pela ajuda! :SbOk:

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Boa noite ,
Aproveitando este topico ja bastante antigo aproveito para pedir tambem ajuda para a seguinte situação e desde ja perguntar se será normal este tipo de situações

Dia 10 de Março enviei uma Mp a pedir ajuda ao administrador(Julio) da area de particulares a perguntar se o valor da subscrição ainda seria os 5 e como poderia enviar o comprovativo.

Como ate dia 15 nao tinha obtido nenhuma resposta  envio uma Mp ao Moderador(Rogerio) a pedir a mesma ajuda obtendo em seguida a resposta de que nada poderia fazer a unica pessoa que me poderia resolver a situação seria o administrador da area de particulares e que o valor da subscrição continuava a ser os 5

Obtendo a confirmação por parte do moderador dos 5 dia 16 faço a transferencia do valor e de seguida envio um mail ao administrador a confirmar a transferencia

Dia 19 não obtendo nenhuma resposta do admistrador volto a enviar uma Mp com a confirmação dos dados da transferencia 

Dia 22 volto a pedir ajuda ao moderador (Rogerio)recebendo de seguida a resposta de que o administrador nem sempre estava no forum

Dia 25 envio nova mp ao administrador (Julio) a perguntar se ja estava tudo confirmado para poder aceder a area de particulares

Dia 5 de Abril recebo uma Mp do Administrador a responder a questão que coloquei dia 10 de Março e acrescentando na resposta que teria que me tornar membro identificado

No mesmo dia 5 de Abril respondo a Mp do Administrador a confirmar que ja tinha feito o pedido para ser membro identificado e que já tinha feito o pagamento da subscrição  no dia 16 para poder aceder a area de particulares 

Dia 9 de Abril envio nova Mp ao administrador a relembrar que ja tinha feito a transferencia

Hoje dia 18 a mais de um mes que  continuo a espera de uma reposta por parte do administrador da Area de Particulares

Agora pergunto,com situações destas como é que este forum pode andar para a frente

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Ambas as situações ja se encontram corrigidas  :Pracima:

----------


## Tiago M.S.Ramalho

Boas, eu tambem já enviei uma MP ao adm a pedir ajuda para pagar a subscrição e até ao momento resposta é zero.

Vou continuar a aguardar mais uns dias.

----------


## Administração

> Boas, eu tambem já enviei uma MP ao adm a pedir ajuda para pagar a subscrição e até ao momento resposta é zero.
> 
> Vou continuar a aguardar mais uns dias.


Aqui http://www.reefforum.net/f17/funcion...25/#post134884 encontra a informação necessária. A sua imagem de perfil tem de ser alterada para que se possa tornar um membro identificado e ter acesso subscrever a área de particulares. Deverá colocar uma fotografia tipo passe/BI/CC com a imagem do seu rosto.

A Administração

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas Noites,

Gostava de subscrever a vossa área de classificados, mas não me aparece qualquer formulário para a subscrição nem tenho forma de fazer o dito pagamento.

Além me pode ajudar? 

Obrigado e um abraço,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Paulo 

Aqui http://www.reefforum.net/f17/funcion...25/#post134884 encontra a informação necessária. A sua imagem de perfil tem de ser alterada para que se possa tornar um membro identificado e ter acesso a subscrever a área de particulares. Deverá colocar uma fotografia tipo passe/BI/CC com a imagem do seu rosto.

RF Moderador

Paulo J. Oliveira

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Olá Paulo 
> 
> Aqui http://www.reefforum.net/f17/funcion...25/#post134884 encontra a informação necessária. A sua imagem de perfil tem de ser alterada para que se possa tornar um membro identificado e ter acesso a subscrever a área de particulares. Deverá colocar uma fotografia tipo passe/BI/CC com a imagem do seu rosto.
> 
> RF Moderador
> 
> Paulo J. Oliveira


Boas Tardes Paulo...

O link enviado não funciona... Quando se clica dá este erro:

Not Found

The requested URL /f17/funcion...25/ was not found on this server.

Além disso não sei como se faz para meter a imagem real no meu avatar, visto que só aparece aquelas imagens dos bonecos...

Obrigado desde já e cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Paulo

quando abres links para colocares a imagem, aparece te em baixo uma caixa onde diz "Procurar", em que te permite ir buscar a foto à pasta do teu computador, onde a tens alojada.

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Olá Paulo
> 
> quando abres links para colocares a imagem, aparece te em baixo uma caixa onde diz "Procurar", em que te permite ir buscar a foto à pasta do teu computador, onde a tens alojada.


Boas Tardes,
Qual foi a parte que eu disse que clicando o link que me foi dado dá erro, que não foi entendida?

Ora se isso não funciona como poderei fazer o resto?...

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas Tardes,
> Qual foi a parte que eu disse que clicando o link que me foi dado dá erro, que não foi entendida?
> 
> Ora se isso não funciona como poderei fazer o resto?...
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> Paulo Eduardo



Se calhar terás de fazer um desenho, para eu perceber lololololololol.

Vais ao teu perfil e lá podes alterar a tua foto para a foto pessoal.
Caso nao consigas alterar, manda me a tua foto para oliveirinha1002@msn.com , que eu altero a tua foto.

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Se calhar terás de fazer um desenho, para eu perceber lololololololol.
> 
> Vais ao teu perfil e lá podes alterar a tua foto para a foto pessoal.
> Caso nao consigas alterar, manda me a tua foto para oliveirinha1002@msn.com , que eu altero a tua foto.


Boas Noites,
O link que me enviou, não funciona... Pelo menos aqui no meu browser não da nada... apenas erro...

Em relação á foto de perfil, a mesma já lá está desde o dia que criei o registo no fórum, só a do AVATAR é que não sei como alterar para ficar igual á do registo.

Avançando nessa parte... Agora o que é preciso fazer?

Obrigado e cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas Noites,
> 
> Gostava de subscrever a vossa área de classificados, mas não me aparece qualquer formulário para a subscrição nem tenho forma de fazer o dito pagamento.
> 
> Além me pode ajudar? 
> 
> Obrigado e um abraço,
> 
> Paulo Eduardo


Olá Paulo

Já alterei a sua foto, no entanto de forma a passa lo a membro identificado terá de colocar o seu numero telmovel no seu perfil.

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Olá Paulo
> 
> Já alterei a sua foto, no entanto de forma a passa lo a membro identificado terá de colocar o seu numero telmovel no seu perfil.


Boas Noites Caro Paulo!
Obrigado pela atenção, já adicionei o meu contacto telefónico que realmente faltava no perfil.

Aproveito para pedir para me alterar o nome de PauloEduardo para Paulo Eduardo.

Obrigado desde já e cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas Noites Caro Paulo!
> Obrigado pela atenção, já adicionei o meu contacto telefónico que realmente faltava no perfil.
> 
> Aproveito para pedir para me alterar o nome de PauloEduardo para Paulo Eduardo.
> 
> Obrigado desde já e cumprimentos,
> 
> Paulo Eduardo




Olá Paulo

Já passou a membro identificado, no entanto nao consigo mudar o seu username para Paulo Eduardo, pois já existe outro elemento com esse nome, ou coloca um nome ou uma sigla intermédia ou mantém como está.
Aguardo uma decisão sua.
Já pode caso ainda esteja interessado, subscrever a area dos particulares.

----------


## PauloEduardo

> Olá Paulo
> 
> Já passou a membro identificado, no entanto nao consigo mudar o seu username para Paulo Eduardo, pois já existe outro elemento com esse nome, ou coloca um nome ou uma sigla intermédia ou mantém como está.
> Aguardo uma decisão sua.
> Já pode caso ainda esteja interessado, subscrever a area dos particulares, bastando para solicitar o nib para pagamento de 5 euros por um mes de subscriçao, ou 50 euros anualmente.


Boas Noites Caro Paulo!

Tente então uma das seguintes variações do meu nome:

Paulo J. Eduardo
Paulo Jorge Eduardo
Paulo J. C. Eduardo

Em relação á área dos particulares, como é que isso funciona? Pago a subscrição para ver e colocar anúncios correcto? 
Por exemplo se deixar de subscrever essa área deixo de ver e colocar correcto? O anuncio é apagado? como é que isso funciona?

Obrigado e um abraço,

Paulo Eduardo

----------

